# Fastest growing succulent plants?



## RTfanatic (May 4, 2013)

Does anyone have any ideas what the fastest growing succulent plants might be? My torts love succulents of various types, and I have a couple of different types of sedums, but they're certainly not very fast growing.

Has anyone come across an extremely fast growing type of succulent?


----------



## Chinque (May 4, 2013)

I don't know if this counts, but I have a climbing aloe plant that grows pretty fast. My tortoise hasn't really discovered it yet, but I think it's a succulent plant if it gets big enough


----------



## pfara (May 4, 2013)

How fast is fast? I'm growing livingstone daisies which, to me, gets big fairly quick. And yes, I have Voodoo sedum growing at the same time and it's a pretty slow growing plant.


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2013)

Spineless opuntia cactus pads grow like weeds. Seriously. Red apple grows great in hot dry areas, ice plant and jade plant do well in some what cooler areas and near the coast. All of these are pretty fast growers.


----------



## RTfanatic (May 22, 2013)

Yep, my opuntia cactus grows rather well and I just rooted a few more pads to grow more. I have trouble keeping ice plants growing well in our climate (College Station, which is kind of in the transition zone between central and east Texas). In general sedum's and other succulents grow well here, but not what I'd call fast. I haven't figured out a good way to rotate plants in and out of the tortoise pens, but what I'm trying now is to find plants that I can plant in large pots and let it grow and overflow the pot and let the tortoises eat the ends. Some are low enough that that torts can climb up and almost but not quite get into the pot, but having plants that re-grow fast enough to serve as a recurring food source to supplement and diversify the torts' diet is a challenge.

Anyway, any other ideas on fast growing plants would be helpful.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 23, 2013)

Here is a pic of a sedum that grows at a pretty good rate, it is easy to propagate new plants from stem cuttings or a single leaf. It does die back during winter where I live,but starts sprouting new growth early in spring,


----------



## Jacqui (May 23, 2013)

Len said:


> Here is a pic of a sedum that grows at a pretty good rate, it is easy to propagate new plants from stem cuttings or a single leaf. It does die back during winter where I live,but starts sprouting new growth early in spring,



Wow Len are those yours? Quite a clump of cactus in the background.


----------



## Tom (May 23, 2013)

Red apple will fit your bill very well. Grows well in pots and it will spill out over the sides where they can reach it.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 23, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a pic of a sedum that grows at a pretty good rate, it is easy to propagate new plants from stem cuttings or a single leaf. It does die back during winter where I live,but starts sprouting new growth early in spring,
> ...



Yes they are, I'm going to divide these to make new plants, they are the russians favorite. The cactus in the background are the ones that bloom yellow and turn deep orange as the day goes on, took the pic today.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2013)

Len said:


> Here is a pic of a sedum that grows at a pretty good rate, it is easy to propagate new plants from stem cuttings or a single leaf. It does die back during winter where I live,but starts sprouting new growth early in spring,



Do you know the name of that plant? I thought it was kalanchoe, not sedum.


----------



## Tyrtle (May 23, 2013)

Tom said:


> Spineless opuntia cactus pads grow like weeds. Seriously. Red apple grows great in hot dry areas, ice plant and jade plant do well in some what cooler areas and near the coast. All of these are pretty fast growers.



Tom, Do you have a picture of "red apple" or a more specific name? I need to get some more plants for my Russian's outdoor space. Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2013)

http://www.plantdatabase.co.uk/Aptenia_Red_Apple


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 23, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a pic of a sedum that grows at a pretty good rate, it is easy to propagate new plants from stem cuttings or a single leaf. It does die back during winter where I live,but starts sprouting new growth early in spring,
> ...



Yes, it is sedum telephium


----------



## Tyrtle (May 23, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> http://www.plantdatabase.co.uk/Aptenia_Red_Apple



Thanks Yvonne! I'll put it on my shopping list.


----------



## RTfanatic (May 24, 2013)

Hmm, I've got some of the "Red Apple", but I've never seen signs that either the Russians or Leopards munch on it. Maybe I need to look more carefully for less obvious signs. They certainly don't mow it down to the stub like they do most other succulent plants they really like.


----------



## kjr153 (May 24, 2013)

Where can I find this plant that has the root still intact so I can grow it?



Tom said:


> Spineless opuntia cactus pads grow like weeds. Seriously. Red apple grows great in hot dry areas, ice plant and jade plant do well in some what cooler areas and near the coast. All of these are pretty fast growers.


----------



## JoesMum (May 24, 2013)

Nothing grows fast enough for Joe. He can eat a large succulent in under an hour... I made that mistake at the garden centre


----------

